# My Affirmations



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been reading this every morning after breakfast and again before I do anything social. It helps a bit (and now I'm starting to memorize them).

Affirmations:

Be selfish. I have the right to do what I want and say what I want. I deserve it because I am a human being.

Remove the mental and moral barriers that keep me from doing what I want. Ask myself: what is it that I desire right now? Don’t limit myself.

Work on self improvement. If I don’t like something about myself, break down that aspect of myself (I do not HAVE to be like this, this is not who I am/who I want to be), and work to improve/change it.

Stop making comparisons between myself and others, just do what I want.

Those negative thoughts are created by that moralist inside me, created by popular media, attempting to control me. Don’t let him do it! Reevaluate everything you think you know about yourself and life as it comes up and focus on the positive/freedom that comes with life.

Do something crazy everyday. Something you’ve never done before.

Set up rewards system for talking to strangers.

There is no failure, only learning.

Turn my attention outward. Practice focusing on speaking clearly and enunciating my words. Don’t laugh after everything I say.

Trust in myself. I am capable.


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a good list. I've been trying to follow variants of some of these. Especially the part about our moralizing of things. A lot of that isn't what we actually believe. It's better to be yourself in those situations even if it's being crude.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Keep this up man. Good list you got going.


----------



## Yogeshwari (Jan 17, 2010)

Day by day in every way I am getting better and better.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are great, care if I copy them?


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Yogeshwari said:


> Day by day in every way I am getting better and better.


this is my favorite affirmation ever.
i know it like this though, 
"every day in every way, i'm getting better and better"


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

They're all yours jas.

I'm going to have to add that one to my list, yogeshwari


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good list! I think I might write one myself!


----------

